# readigrass- im confused!



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

my friend said she gives her bunnies and guineas pigs readigrass through the winter as they cant go out and graze as much. which i thought made sense! 
so iv been trying to find some info on readigrass. but its all just confusing me. some people say they give it daily and others wont use it at all!? something to do with high protien/calcium?

do any of you guys use it? i was going to buy a bale and split it with my BF who has 2 contis and 2 mini lops. 
i just want to know if its worth it and is it actually safe for both the buns and piggies?

sorry if i babbled on a bit!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine get a handful on a daily basis, both my buns and my guineas.


----------



## bambi2906 (Oct 23, 2009)

i had this same problem but i read a post on here and every said they gave it theres and they loved it. so i give mine a tiny handful a day and he absoutly loves it but when i went to buy it the women said dont give your rabbit much as it is quite fattening


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

It is higher in protein, I am not sure about the calcium content. 

Too much protein in a rabbits diet is the key ingredient to having over weight rabbits. 

Redigrass, can be used as a treat or in small (a pinch for a 2kg rabbit) doses daily. It should however never ever be a substitute for good quality long hay. 

Rabbits need huge amounts of fiber in their diet, they should only be fed a shot glass of good quality complete pellets (more or less depending on breed) which contains at least 18% fiber daily. with unlimited amounts of good quality hay. and then veg daily. 

If your rabbits are over weight or have a pooy bum then dont feed them anything but hay until the problem clears up. also hay comes in many different types, timothy hay has higher fiber again which is why it is usually recommended.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

My lot get a large handful a day, they love it!!! get it all year round.


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys,
i might let them have a few pinches each and see how it goes.
my friend said hers go bonkers for it! so i mite borrow a bag and test it out 1st.

i will slowly introduce it like a new veg and hopefully they will love it aswell


----------

